# Big Club



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

Included is a photo of a sapling I just cut. It is a burr oak I have been watching for a couple of years. It sure put on a growth spurt this spring. At the smallest it's about 1 3/4" and the big end is near 3" bark included. When I dug it up, I expected a root knob with a couple of side roots. Instead it has one big tap root that tapers out from the trunk. Those little twigs you see at the upper end are all the side roots it had. So, when it is dried, what would you folks do with this? How would you shape it?.


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

I would just clean it up, maybe round off the top. I'm sure some of the folks here could carve something nice!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

That would be a good one to carve IMO. Plenty of material to work with. You would have a great one piece stick.

Rodney


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

I just measured it. It won't stretch more than 52". That won't make a hiking stick. I'm thinking what I could carve around the shaft up to a knob. Snakes are way too over done.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Take a look at antique sticks. A lot of inspiration there.

Rodney


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

How about ivy vines? I've been thinking about a stick that I would like to try wood burning some vine work on.


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

I thought of that. I would carve it rather than wood burn it. That way I can reduce the size of the shaft and round the knob more.

Will it be easier to remove the bark while it is green or leave it on awhile?


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Probably slightly easier while it's green but the faster drying also increases the chances of checking. I would leave the bark on and deal with it later.

Rodney


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

Your probably right.


----------

